# will 1GB RAM works fine with 512MB?



## Ashok Verma (May 31, 2008)

well friends,
i'm planning to increase my system's RAM and thinking to buy 1GB RAM.
for my PC. Someone told me that you will can't use both RAMs together.
please tell me is this thing true.
my system configuration is:
windows XP SP2
Intel P4 Processor, D865GSA Intel Motherboard
512MB RAM,
80 GB seagate HDD
Sony DVD-RW


----------



## xbonez (May 31, 2008)

if frequencies of RAM match, u can use any two capacities together


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2008)

yes. It will work. just make sure it has same Frequency and same timing. Much better if it comes from same manufacturer.


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 31, 2008)

Ashok Verma said:


> well friends,
> i'm planning to increase my system's RAM and thinking to buy 1GB RAM.
> for my PC. Someone told me that you will can't use both RAMs together.
> please tell me is this thing true.
> ...


yes will work.
Make sure your motherboard support 1.5 GB of memory. Read the MOB manual.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 1, 2008)

to add to what people already said, even if the frequencies do not match, the ram would still work but on a lower frequency of the two modules. Say for eg you have a ram at 400mhz and other one at 200mhz the 400 one would work on 200 if coupled with the 200 one.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jun 1, 2008)

as i'm using DDR 512MB and its DRAM freq. is 166.2MHz (Max Bandwidth 200MHz), Hynix if i buy DDR 1GB, does it comes in different frequencies...
even if i buy it of same make (same manufacturer) i.e.Hynix.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 2, 2008)

Ashok Verma said:


> as i'm using DDR 512MB and its DRAM freq. is 166.2MHz (Max Bandwidth 200MHz), Hynix if i buy DDR 1GB, does it comes in different frequencies...
> even if i buy it of same make (same manufacturer) i.e.Hynix.



If its 166Mhz then its called DDR-333 and the module name is called PC-2700. When you buy hynex 1 GB make sure that it is also DDR 333 or confirm the module name......... thats it.


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jun 2, 2008)

...you'll have to try very hard to get DDR 333 on suitable price point... What does your usage consist of? Having a look at your PC configuration, i'll suggest to part ways with current module and get a new DDR 400 1GB module or may be 2x512 DDR 400 modules (dual channel conf.)


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jun 2, 2008)

yogeshm.007 said:


> ...you'll have to try very hard to get DDR 333 on suitable price point... What does your usage consist of? Having a look at your PC configuration, i'll suggest to part ways with current module and get a new DDR 400 1GB module or may be 2x512 DDR 400 modules (dual channel conf.)


hello friend,
Thanks for ur keen interest in my problem...
MY PC Configuration is given below:-
*Hardware:* 
CPU Type                  Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.06GHz
Motherboard             Intel D865GSA (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
->Chipset                  Intel Springdale-G i865G
->Video Adapter        Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller  (96 MB)
->3D Accelerator       Intel Extreme Graphics 2
Disk Drive                Seagate ST380211AS  (80 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Hard Disk Name        Barracuda
Optical Drive            SONY DVD RW DW-Q120A (DVD+RW)
Memory                    512 MB RAM Hynix 333MHz
Monitor                    LG StudioWorks / HiSync 700B  [17" CRT]

*Software:
*Operating System     Microsoft Windows XP Professional  SP 2                          
BIOS Version            SA86510A.86A.1024.2006.0504.1017

*Chipset:*
Supported Memory Types      DDR-266 SDRAM, DDR-333 SDRAM, DDR-400 SDRAM
Maximum Memory Amount    4 GB

even-though i've tried to give most complete discription, if something is still missing, ask me about that.





sam9s said:


> If its 166Mhz then its called DDR-333 and the module name is called *PC-2700*. When you buy hynex 1 GB make sure that it is also DDR 333 or confirm the module name......... thats it.


 Hello Sam,
system is showing the following details
Real Clock    167 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock    333 MHz
BUT the module.....
DIMM1: 512 MB *PC3200* DDR SDRAM
which is the right one i should look out for buying......


----------



## sam9s (Jun 3, 2008)

Ashok Verma said:


> Hello Sam,
> system is showing the following details
> Real Clock    167 MHz (DDR)
> Effective Clock    333 MHz
> ...



Nope somethings wrong PC3200 is DDR 400 and not DDR333. Which application are you using to get the information.......If there is any confusion go with the standard name which is DDR 333. Ask for DDR 333.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jun 3, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Nope somethings wrong PC3200 is DDR 400 and not DDR333. Which application are you using to get the information.......If there is any confusion go with the standard name which is DDR 333. Ask for DDR 333.


hi sam,
i've used cpuid's cpu-z and everest... both the software gave the same info....
is the info. provided isn't right..


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jun 3, 2008)

Run cpuz.exe
Pressing F5 saves bmp image of current tab in the current directory (i.e. the directory where cpuz.exe is), hence save CPU, Memory and SPD tabs and show here. May be you board is running on lower FSB.

Also check number of ram slots from the combo box in the SPD tab.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jun 5, 2008)

yogeshm.007 said:


> Run cpuz.exe
> Pressing F5 saves bmp image of current tab in the current directory (i.e. the directory where cpuz.exe is), hence save CPU, Memory and SPD tabs and show here. May be you board is running on lower FSB.
> 
> Also check number of ram slots from the combo box in the SPD tab.


NO OF SLOTS = 2
i don't know how to insert image in forum from my computer. not as attachment but directly onto the reply page????!?!


----------



## jal_desai (Jun 5, 2008)

ya if u have same frequency and slots available of course.. i purchased a Transcend 1 Gig RAM and added it to my already 256 MB RAM in my compaq lappie... make sure they are of same frequency and of same DDR version ofcourse..


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ashok Verma said:


> NO OF SLOTS = 2
> i don't know how to insert image in forum from my computer. not as attachment but directly onto the reply page????!?!


Attachment would have done it also. Anyway, now to the point

I would recommend that you dispose off current ram module (try to make it into an exchange offer or so) and go for single module of 1GB DDR400 [Dual channel conf. seems not supported on your board, so dropped that idea]. Based on:


The current module you have operates at 333 and if you even purchase DDR 400 module, it will operate at 333 only.
Performance difference will be considerable switching to DDR 400.
You have not given any idea of your usage but 1GB is enough for XP if you are not into hardcore gaming (which you are not, based on you dont have AGP card installed) or graphics/video/audio editing or such. Hence, 1GB DDR400 will possibly perform better than 1.5 GB DDR333.
There wont be any difference between the price of DDR 400 and DDR 333 (actually just speculation, but no reason for being it incorrect)

BTW I have the above text in unordered list in the editor, but when posted no list is shown, just plain text. Have someone any idea?


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks yogesh, for your support. but take a look at the screenshot of cpu-z.
to be specific about the applications i use frequently are AutoCad 2004 and sometimes Xilinx 
The games i play are Maxpayne 2, NFS underground....
i have no graphics card installed yet.....!!

i would prefer to keep my old 512MB RAM...(afterall this is the only thing this mess is all about )!
and the exchange isn't i think a good idea... 
as you have said 1GB 400 will perform better than 1.5GB 333!!! what is the reason behind this......!!!

[URL=*img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cpuzbn5.jpg][IMG]*img399.imageshack.us/img399/1162/cpuzbn5.th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jun 6, 2008)

Ashok Verma said:


> as you have said 1GB 400 will perform better than 1.5GB 333!!! what is the reason behind this......!!!


I meant that for present situation only. Because I was not sure of your usage and based on my experience 1GB ram is enough for most of the tasks of the PC (except the ones I mentioned in earlier post). So, difference between 1 GB and 1.5 GB would not have been noticeable but at the same time increase in frequency would surely result in more performance.
Hope you got it; the logic seems tricky, but i think it works 

Looking at the screenshots, you current ram module indeed seems to be DDR400 [*so anyway you should now keep it*], but still, it is running at 333; there seems to be something wrong with the configuration.
You also missed the screenshot from the CPU section, that might have solved the puzzle.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jun 6, 2008)

yogeshm.007 said:


> You also missed the screenshot from the CPU section, that might have solved the puzzle.



i'm sorry, i have mistakenly put the motherboard screen shot twice. here for the *cpu. *i hope it wolud help u to help me out !

*img65.imageshack.us/img65/994/cpu3058qu7.th.jpg
Thanks a lot buddy, for your support!!!!

here i'm also giving the screenshots and some information from the *everest * hope it will help you to solve my problem..?

*img234.imageshack.us/img234/8235/cpuidaw5.th.png

*img396.imageshack.us/img396/6291/mem2mk3.th.jpg


And some additional information here under:- 


_CPU 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  CPU Properties:  
   CPU Type   Intel Pentium 4 524, 3066 MHz (23 x 133)  
   CPU Alias   Prescott  
   CPU Stepping   G1  
   Instruction Set   x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3  
   Original Clock   3066 MHz  
   Min / Max CPU Multiplier   14x / 23x  
   Engineering Sample   No  
   L1 Trace Cache   12K Instructions  
   L1 Data Cache   16 KB  
   L2 Cache   1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)  

  Multi CPU:  
   Motherboard ID   Springdale-G  
   CPU #1   Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz, 3058 MHz  
   CPU #2   Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz, 3058 MHz  

  CPU Manufacturer:  
   Company Name   Intel Corporation  
   Product Information   *www.intel.com/products/processor  

  CPU Utilization:  
   CPU #1 / HTT Unit #1   0 %  
   CPU #1 / HTT Unit #2   0 %  


CPUID 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  CPUID Properties:  
   CPUID Manufacturer   GenuineIntel  
   CPUID CPU Name   Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz  
   CPUID Revision   00000F49h  
   IA Brand ID   00h (Unknown)  
   Platform ID   29h / MC 10h (LGA775)  
   IA CPU Serial Number   Unknown  
   Microcode Update Revision   3  
   HTT / CMP Units   2 / 1  

  Instruction Set:  
   64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, Intel64)   Supported  
   AMD 3DNow!   Not Supported  
   AMD 3DNow! Professional   Not Supported  
   AMD 3DNowPrefetch   Not Supported  
   AMD Enhanced 3DNow!   Not Supported  
   AMD Extended MMX   Not Supported  
   AMD MisAligned SSE   Not Supported  
   AMD SSE4A   Not Supported  
   AMD SSE5   Not Supported  
   Cyrix Extended MMX   Not Supported  
   IA-64   Not Supported  
   IA MMX   Supported  
   IA SSE   Supported  
   IA SSE 2   Supported  
   IA SSE 3   Supported  
   IA Supplemental SSE 3   Not Supported  
   IA SSE 4.1   Not Supported  
   IA SSE 4.2   Not Supported  
   VIA Alternate Instruction Set   Not Supported  
   CLFLUSH Instruction   Supported  
   CMPXCHG8B Instruction   Supported  
   CMPXCHG16B Instruction   Supported  
   Conditional Move Instruction   Supported  
   LZCNT Instruction   Not Supported  
   MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction   Supported  
   POPCNT Instruction   Not Supported  
   RDTSCP Instruction   Not Supported  
   SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction   Not Supported  
   SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction   Supported  
   VIA FEMMS Instruction   Not Supported  

  Security Features:  
   Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE)   Not Supported  
   Advanced Cryptography Engine 2 (ACE2)   Not Supported  
   Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB)   Supported  
   Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG)   Not Supported  
   PadLock Hash Engine (PHE)   Not Supported  
   PadLock Montgomery Multiplier (PMM)   Not Supported  
   Processor Serial Number (PSN)   Not Supported  

  Power Management Features:  
   Automatic Clock Control   Supported  
   Digital Thermometer   Not Supported  
   Dynamic FSB Frequency Switching   Not Supported  
   Enhanced Halt State (C1E)   Not Supported  
   Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS)   Not Supported  
   Frequency ID Control   Not Supported  
   Hardware P-State Control   Not Supported  
   LongRun   Not Supported  
   LongRun Table Interface   Not Supported  
   PowerSaver 1.0   Not Supported  
   PowerSaver 2.0   Not Supported  
   PowerSaver 3.0   Not Supported  
   Processor Duty Cycle Control   Supported  
   Software Thermal Control   Not Supported  
   Temperature Sensing Diode   Not Supported  
   Thermal Monitor 1   Supported  
   Thermal Monitor 2   Supported  
   Thermal Monitoring   Not Supported  
   Thermal Trip   Not Supported  
   Voltage ID Control   Not Supported  

  CPUID Features:  
   1 GB Page Size   Not Supported  
   36-bit Page Size Extension   Supported  
   Address Region Registers (ARR)   Not Supported  
   CPL Qualified Debug Store   Supported  
   Debug Trace Store   Supported  
   Debugging Extension   Supported  
   Direct Cache Access   Not Supported  
   Dynamic Acceleration Technology (IDA)   Not Supported  
   Fast Save & Restore   Supported  
   Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT)   Supported, Enabled  
   Invariant Time Stamp Counter   Supported  
   L1 Context ID   Supported  
   Local APIC On Chip   Supported  
   Machine Check Architecture (MCA)   Supported  
   Machine Check Exception (MCE)   Supported  
   Memory Configuration Registers (MCR)   Not Supported  
   Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR)   Supported  
   Model Specific Registers (MSR)   Supported  
   Nested Paging   Not Supported  
   Page Attribute Table (PAT)   Supported  
   Page Global Extension   Supported  
   Page Size Extension (PSE)   Supported  
   Pending Break Event   Supported  
   Physical Address Extension (PAE)   Supported  
   Safer Mode Extensions (SMX)   Not Supported  
   Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica)   Not Supported  
   Self-Snoop   Supported  
   Time Stamp Counter (TSC)   Supported  
   Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool)   Not Supported  
   Virtual Mode Extension   Supported  

  CPUID Registers (CPU #1):  
   CPUID 00000000   00000005-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69  
   CPUID 00000001   00000F49-00020800-0000651D-BFEBFBFF  
   CPUID 00000002   605B5001-00000000-00000000-007C7040  
   CPUID 00000003   00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 00000004   00004121-01C0003F-0000001F-00000000  
   CPUID 00000004   00004143-01C0103F-000003FF-00000000  
   CPUID 00000005   00000040-00000040-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 80000000   80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 80000001   00000000-00000000-00000001-20100000  
   CPUID 80000002   20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020  
   CPUID 80000003   286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75  
   CPUID 80000004   20342029-20555043-36302E33-007A4847  
   CPUID 80000005   00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 80000006   00000000-00000000-04006040-00000000  
   CPUID 80000007   00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 80000008   00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000  

  CPUID Registers (CPU #2 Virtual):  
   CPUID 00000000   00000005-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69  
   CPUID 00000001   00000F49-01020800-0000651D-BFEBFBFF  
   CPUID 00000002   605B5001-00000000-00000000-007C7040  
   CPUID 00000003   00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 00000004   00004121-01C0003F-0000001F-00000000  
   CPUID 00000004   00004143-01C0103F-000003FF-00000000  
   CPUID 00000005   00000040-00000040-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 80000000   80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 80000001   00000000-00000000-00000001-20100000  
   CPUID 80000002   20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020  
   CPUID 80000003   286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75  
   CPUID 80000004   20342029-20555043-36302E33-007A4847  
   CPUID 80000005   00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 80000006   00000000-00000000-04006040-00000000  
   CPUID 80000007   00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000  
   CPUID 80000008   00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000  

  MSR Registers:  
   MSR 00000017   0012-0000-0000-0000  
   MSR 0000002A   0000-0000-0000-0000  
   MSR 0000002C   0000-0000-1711-0917  
   MSR 0000008B   0000-0003-0000-0000  
   MSR 0000019A   0000-0000-0000-0002  
   MSR 0000019B   0000-0000-0000-0000  
   MSR 0000019C   0000-0000-0000-0000  
   MSR 0000019D   0000-0000-0000-0E2D  
   MSR 000001A0   0000-0000-2084-2081  
   MSR 000001A1   0000-0000-0000-0000  


Motherboard 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  Motherboard Properties:  
   Motherboard ID   63-0100-000001-00101111-050406-iSPGDL_G$SA865024_BIOS DATE: 05/04/06 10:17:44 VER: 08.00.10  
   Motherboard Name   Intel Sandy Canal D865GSA  

  Front Side Bus Properties:  
   Bus Type   Intel GTL+  
   Bus Width   64-bit  
   Real Clock   133 MHz (QDR)  
   Effective Clock   533 MHz  
   Bandwidth   4266 MB/s  

  Memory Bus Properties:  
   Bus Type   DDR SDRAM  
   Bus Width   64-bit  
   DRAM:FSB Ratio   5:4  
   Real Clock   167 MHz (DDR)  
   Effective Clock   333 MHz  
   Bandwidth   2667 MB/s  

  Chipset Bus Properties:  
   Bus Type   Intel Hub Interface  
   Bus Width   8-bit  
   Real Clock   67 MHz (QDR)  
   Effective Clock   267 MHz  
   Bandwidth   267 MB/s  

  Motherboard Physical Info:  
   CPU Sockets/Slots   1 LGA775  
   Expansion Slots   3 PCI, 1 AGP  
   RAM Slots   2 DDR DIMM  
   Integrated Devices   Audio, Video, LAN  
   Form Factor   Micro ATX  
   Motherboard Size   220 mm x 240 mm  
   Motherboard Chipset   i865G  

  Motherboard Manufacturer:  
   Company Name   Intel Corporation  
   Product Information   *www.intel.com/products/motherboard/index.htm  
   BIOS Download   *downloadcenter.intel.com/default.aspx  


Memory 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  Physical Memory:  
   Total   494 MB  
   Used   296 MB  
   Free   198 MB  
   Utilization   60 %  

  Swap Space:  
   Total   1156 MB  
   Used   216 MB  
   Free   939 MB  
   Utilization   19 %  

  Virtual Memory:  
   Total   1650 MB  
   Used   513 MB  
   Free   1137 MB  
   Utilization   31 %  

  Paging File:  
   Paging File   C:\pagefile.sys  
   Initial / Maximum Size   744 MB / 1488 MB  
   Current Size   744 MB  
   Current / Peak Usage   10 MB / 10 MB  
   Utilization   1 %  

  Physical Address Extension (PAE):  
   Supported by Operating System   Yes  
   Supported by CPU   Yes  
   Active   Yes  


SPD 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 [ DIMM1: 512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM ]  

  Memory Module Properties:  
   Serial Number   None  
   Module Size   512 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)  
   Module Type   Unbuffered  
   Memory Type   DDR SDRAM  
   Memory Speed   PC3200 (200 MHz)  
   Module Width   64 bit  
   Module Voltage   SSTL 2.5  
   Error Detection Method   None  
   Refresh Rate   Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh  

  Memory Timings:  
   @ 200 MHz   3.0-3-3-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 11-14-2 (RC-RFC-RRD)  
   @ 166 MHz   2.5-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 10-12-2 (RC-RFC-RRD)  
   @ 133 MHz   2.0-2-2-6 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 8-10-2 (RC-RFC-RRD)  

  Memory Module Features:  
   Early RAS# Precharge   Not Supported  
   Auto-Precharge   Not Supported  
   Precharge All   Not Supported  
   Write1/Read Burst   Not Supported  
   Buffered Address/Control Inputs   Not Supported  
   Registered Address/Control Inputs   Not Supported  
   On-Card PLL (Clock)   Not Supported  
   Buffered DQMB Inputs   Not Supported  
   Registered DQMB Inputs   Not Supported  
   Differential Clock Input   Supported  
   Redundant Row Address   Not Supported  


Chipset 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 [ North Bridge: Intel Springdale-G i865G ]  

  North Bridge Properties:  
   North Bridge   Intel Springdale-G i865G  
   Supported FSB Speeds   FSB400, FSB533, FSB800  
   Supported Memory Types   DDR-266 SDRAM, DDR-333 SDRAM, DDR-400 SDRAM  
   Maximum Memory Amount   4 GB  
   Revision / Stepping   02 / A2  
   Package Type   932 Pin FC-BGA  
   Package Size   3.75 cm x 3.75 cm  
   Core Voltage   1.5 V  
   In-Order Queue Depth   12  

  Memory Controller:  
   Type   Dual Channel (128-bit)  
   Active Mode   Single Channel (64-bit)  
   PAT   Enabled  

  Memory Timings:  
   CAS Latency (CL)   2.5T  
   RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)   3T  
   RAS Precharge (tRP)   3T  
   RAS Active Time (tRAS)   7T  
   Refresh Period (tREF)   7.8 us  

  Error Correction:  
   ECC   Not Supported  
   ChipKill ECC   Not Supported  
   RAID   Not Supported  
   ECC Scrubbing   Not Supported  

  Memory Slots:  
   DRAM Slot #1   512 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)  

  Integrated Graphics Controller:  
   Graphics Controller Type   Intel Extreme Graphics 2  
   Graphics Controller Status   Enabled  
   Graphics Frame Buffer Size   16 MB  

  Chipset Manufacturer:  
   Company Name   Intel Corporation  
   Product Information   *www.intel.com/products/chipsets  
   Driver Download   *support.intel.com/support/chipsets  
   Driver Update   *driveragent.com?ref=59  

 [ South Bridge: Intel 82801EB ICH5 ]  

  South Bridge Properties:  
   South Bridge   Intel 82801EB ICH5  
   Revision / Stepping   C2 / A2/A3  
   Package Type   460 Pin mBGA  
   Package Size   3.1 cm x 3.1 cm  
   Core Voltage   1.5 V  

  Chipset Manufacturer:  
   Company Name   Intel Corporation  
   Product Information   *www.intel.com/products/chipsets  
   Driver Download   *support.intel.com/support/chipsets  
   Driver Update   *driveragent.com?ref=59  


Debug - PCI 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  B00 D00 F00:   Intel 82865G Memory Controller Hub [A-2]  

  Offset 00:   86 80 70 25 06 01 90 20 02 00 00 06 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 10:   08 00 00 F8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 20:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 70 25  
  Offset 30:   00 00 00 00 E4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 40:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 50:   00 00 40 00 40 80 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 60:   08 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 70:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 80:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 90:   10 11 01 00 00 33 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 1A 38 00  
  Offset A0:   02 00 30 00 17 42 00 1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset B0:   00 00 00 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 10 00 00  
  Offset C0:   00 00 00 00 00 1F 0D 24 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset D0:   02 28 04 0E 0B 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 41  
  Offset E0:   00 00 00 00 09 00 06 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset F0:   00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 68 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00  

  B00 D02 F00:   Intel 82865G Graphics Controller [A-2]  

  Offset 00:   86 80 72 25 07 00 90 00 02 00 00 03 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 10:   08 00 00 F0 00 00 A8 FF 01 EC 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 20:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 4A 0C  
  Offset 30:   00 00 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00  
  Offset 40:   00 00 00 00 E0 23 E0 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 50:   00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 60:   08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 70:   01 00 00 00 00 00 01 02 FF 00 00 00 71 62 10 20  
  Offset 80:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 90:   03 00 00 00 00 80 A3 EE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset A0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset B0:   30 08 04 00 08 04 41 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset C0:   00 00 00 00 00 1F 0D 24 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset D0:   01 00 21 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset E0:   28 04 00 00 09 00 06 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset F0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 68 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00  

  B00 D06 F00:   Intel 82865G I/O Memory Interface [A-2]  

  Offset 00:   86 80 76 25 02 00 80 00 02 00 80 08 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 10:   00 00 CF FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 20:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 30:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 40:   40 65 00 04 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 50:   01 00 8F 00 02 01 8F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 60:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 70:   04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 80:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 90:   00 00 55 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset A0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 08 00  
  Offset B0:   00 00 00 00 F0 43 FC 7D 01 00 00 00 09 00 00 00  
  Offset C0:   00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset D0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 3F  
  Offset E0:   01 00 00 00 00 00 01 02 FF 0E 00 00 00 00 04 00  
  Offset F0:   00 0C 02 00 00 00 00 00 68 0F 03 00 74 F8 00 00  

  B00 D1D F00:   Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]  

  Offset 00:   86 80 D2 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00  
  Offset 10:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 20:   01 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 4A 0C  
  Offset 30:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00  
  Offset 40:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 50:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 60:   10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 70:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 80:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 90:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset A0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset B0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset C0:   00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset D0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset E0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset F0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00  

  B00 D1D F01:   Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]  

  Offset 00:   86 80 D4 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 10:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 20:   01 CC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 4A 0C  
  Offset 30:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00  
  Offset 40:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 50:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 60:   10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 70:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 80:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 90:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset A0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset B0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset C0:   00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset D0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset E0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset F0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00  

  B00 D1D F02:   Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]  

  Offset 00:   86 80 D7 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 10:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 20:   01 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 4A 0C  
  Offset 30:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00  
  Offset 40:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 50:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 60:   10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 70:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 80:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 90:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset A0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset B0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset C0:   00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset D0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset E0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset F0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00  

  B00 D1D F03:   Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]  

  Offset 00:   86 80 DE 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 10:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 20:   01 D4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 4A 0C  
  Offset 30:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00  
  Offset 40:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 50:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 60:   10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 70:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 80:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 90:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset A0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset B0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset C0:   00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset D0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset E0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset F0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00  

  B00 D1D F07:   Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3]  

  Offset 00:   86 80 DD 24 06 01 90 02 02 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 10:   00 FC A7 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 20:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 4A 0C  
  Offset 30:   00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 04 00 00  
  Offset 40:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 50:   01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 60:   20 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0  
  Offset 70:   00 00 C7 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 80:   00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 90:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset A0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset B0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset C0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset D0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF 00 00 10 00 00 00  
  Offset E0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset F0:   00 80 00 00 88 83 40 00 66 0F 05 00 06 14 00 00  

  B00 D1E F00:   Intel 82801EB I/O Controller Hub 5 (ICH5) [A-2/A-3]  

  Offset 00:   86 80 4E 24 07 01 80 00 C2 00 04 06 00 00 01 00  
  Offset 10:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 20 B0 B0 80 22  
  Offset 20:   80 FF 80 FF F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 30:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 02  
  Offset 40:   02 28 30 76 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 50:   02 64 73 00 00 00 00 00 50 01 34 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 60:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 70:   40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 80:   00 00 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 90:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset A0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset B0:   01 00 02 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset C0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset D0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset E0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset F0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 47 3D  

  B00 D1F F00:   Intel 82801EB ICH5 - LPC Bridge [A-2/A-3]  

  Offset 00:   86 80 D0 24 0F 01 80 02 02 00 01 06 00 00 80 00  
  Offset 10:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 20:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 30:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 40:   01 04 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00  
  Offset 50:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 05 00 00 10 00 00 00  
  Offset 60:   8B 83 8A 85 D0 00 00 00 80 80 80 89 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 70:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 80:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 90:   FF FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset A0:   20 02 00 00 31 00 00 00 0D 00 00 00 00 03 01 00  
  Offset B0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00  
  Offset C0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset D0:   86 21 00 00 00 0F 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset E0:   10 00 00 80 81 06 0F 14 33 22 11 00 00 00 67 45  
  Offset F0:   00 00 40 00 04 00 00 00 66 0F 05 3E 00 00 00 02  

  B00 D1F F01:   Intel 82801EB ICH5 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-2/A-3]  

  Offset 00:   86 80 DB 24 07 00 88 02 02 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 10:   01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  
  Offset 20:   A1 FF 00 00 00 FC EF FF 00 00 00 00 86 80 4A 0C  
  Offset 30:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 01 00 00  
  Offset 40:   30 E3 00 80 0B 00 00 00 02 00 20 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 50:   00 00 00 00 22 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 60:   08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 70:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 80:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 90:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset A0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset B0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset C0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset D0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset E0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset F0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00  

  B00 D1F F02:   Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Serial-ATA/150 IDE Controller [A-2/A-3]  

  Offset 00:   86 80 D1 24 05 00 A0 02 02 8F 01 01 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 10:   01 E8 00 00 01 E4 00 00 01 E0 00 00 01 DC 00 00  
  Offset 20:   01 D8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 4A 0C  
  Offset 30:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 01 00 00  
  Offset 40:   07 A3 00 80 00 00 00 00 01 00 01 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 50:   00 00 00 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 60:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 70:   01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 80:   05 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 90:   00 00 13 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset A0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset B0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset C0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset D0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset E0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset F0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00  

  B00 D1F F03:   Intel 82801EB ICH5 - SMBus Controller [A-2/A-3]  

  Offset 00:   86 80 D3 24 01 00 80 02 02 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 10:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 20:   01 C4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 4A 0C  
  Offset 30:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 02 00 00  
  Offset 40:   01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 50:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 60:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 70:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 80:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 90:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset A0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset B0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset C0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset D0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset E0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset F0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00  

  B00 D1F F05:   Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]  

  Offset 00:   86 80 D5 24 06 00 90 02 02 00 01 04 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 10:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 F8 A7 FF 00 F4 A7 FF  
  Offset 20:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 4A 0C  
  Offset 30:   00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 02 00 00  
  Offset 40:   09 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 50:   01 00 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 60:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 70:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 80:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 90:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset A0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset B0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset C0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset D0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset E0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset F0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00  

  B01 D03 F00:   Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]  

  Offset 00:   EC 10 39 81 05 01 90 02 10 00 00 02 00 20 00 00  
  Offset 10:   01 B8 00 00 00 FC 8F FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 20:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 4A 0C  
  Offset 30:   00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 20 40  
  Offset 40:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 50:   01 00 C2 F7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 60:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 70:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 80:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 90:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset A0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset B0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset C0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset D0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset E0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset F0:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  

  PCI-8086-2570:   Intel i848/865/875/E7210 MMR  

  Offset 00:   04 08 08 08 08 08 08 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 10:   11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 20:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 30:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 40:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 50:   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  
  Offset 60:   85 0D E4 56 C6 42 14 00 71 62 10 20 01 D0 00 00  


Debug - Video BIOS 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  C000:0000   U.R...000000000000......@...00IBM VGA Compatible BIOS. .[.k.y...  
  C000:0040   PCIR..r%........`........g...............u.............0........  
  C000:0080   ....................................d......d......d.....0d......  
  C000:00C0   d......d......d......d.....0d......d.....0d......d......d......d  
  C000:0100   ......d.....0d......d......d.....0$......$......d.......... ....  
  C000:0140   `".......N... ....@............ ...88.......... .1X. (.........V  
  C000:0180   . .1X. .P.......... .0X. @........d..@A.&0..6.......... A. 0.`.  
  C000:01C0   ........$.`A.(00`........0*..Q.*@0p.........4..Q.*@...........=.  
  C000:0200   .Q.0@@.........H?@0b.2@@..........O@0b.2@@..........Y@0b.2@@....  
  C000:0240   .....h[..r.<P...........t..r.<P..........0.7..2.m..4....8....:..  
  C000:0280   ..<.E..A.7..C.m..E....I....K....M.E..P 7..R m..T ...X ...Z ...\  
  C000:02C0   E..`....a....b ...c....d....e ...f....g....h ...................  
  C000:0300   ................................................................  
  C000:0340   ............For Evaluation Use Only....(........c-'(.+..........  
  C000:0380   .......................................(........c-'(.+..........  
  C000:03C0   .......................................P........c_OP.U..........  

_

don't ask me of what this information is all about!!!?


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok mate, your processor has FSB speed of 533 only; thats why DDR 400 (which you have) run at frequency of 333.

So (finally), you can/should now keep current 512 MB DDR 400 module and get another 1 GB *DDR 400* module (as required by you).

BTW if you are to install it on your own then make sure you blow out dirt from the slot (apart from taken other precautions mentioned in the manual).


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 7, 2008)

yogeshm.007 said:


> ...you'll have to try very hard to get DDR 333 on suitable price point... What does your usage consist of? Having a look at your PC configuration, i'll suggest to part ways with current module and get a new DDR 400 1GB module or may be 2x512 DDR 400 modules (dual channel conf.)



DDR RAM in dual channel*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif

You got that wrong. only DDR2 modules work in dual channel.


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jun 7, 2008)

Cool Buddy said:


> DDR RAM in dual channel*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif
> 
> You got that wrong. only DDR2 modules work in dual channel.


Sorry, but you need to check your source. My board (865GBF) surely supports dual channel configuration and it can only have DDR ram modules.

Edit: Please refer to *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual-channel_architecture


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jun 7, 2008)

yogeshm.007 said:


> Ok mate, your processor has FSB speed of 533 only; thats why DDR 400 (which you have) run at frequency of 333.



Thanks, a lot buddy.......!!!!
i've one more question..... just for my knowledge......
what does *it* mean......???
how FSB related to RAM frequency.?
hope you'll explain this ?


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jun 8, 2008)

anyone knows the reason of the above said thing....????
reply


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

Good question. Here...

*www.hardwaregeeks.com/board/showthread.php?t=24251

*www.google.com/search?client=opera...ency&sourceid=opera&num=100&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## Pathik (Jun 8, 2008)

Bus speed = FSB/4
Ram freq = Bus speed * 2
Cpu clock = Bus speed * multiplier
Go figure.


----------

